# NAD Viso HP50 - Replacement Cables



## droid23

Hi there,
  
 some of us complain about the original cable options which come with the NAD Viso HP50. With this thread I'd like to offer all owners a contact point if you're looking into a perfect aftermarket cable solution that fits your needs.
  
 So far there are two cables which seem to work with the NAD Viso HP50:
  
1) original V-Moda audio only cable
  
2) 3.5mm Red Replacement cable V-Moda (ebay)
  
 [Oh, just found that cable-mod on the net....have a look: http://hybridaudio.ru/photo/CID_110.html]
  
  
 If there are more, especially ones from higher quality, please post your findings here and feel free to write a short review about them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Many thanks in advance,
  
 Mike


----------



## Oogar

Tried both these cables in store before purchasing the headphones and they worked fine.

 ADL (by Furutech) iHP-35 - http://www.adl-av.com/products/cables/headphone/
 RC-MH1 - http://fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000047199928&MenuID=105026014

 Still looking for some more options...maybe longer?


----------



## oldmate

Just confirming that the NAD HP50's* did* work with the FIIO RC-MH1 headphone cable. Reason being I contacted a retailer to confirm this and they said no. Mind you they only quoted what was on the FIIO website re compatible headphones.
  
 This would be a suitable replacement for my flimsy NAD cable.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Oogar

oldmate said:


> Just confirming that the NAD HP50's* did* work with the FIIO RC-MH1 headphone cable. Reason being I contacted a retailer to confirm this and they said no. Mind you they only quoted what was on the FIIO website re compatible headphones.
> 
> This would be a suitable replacement for my flimsy NAD cable.
> 
> Cheers.


 
 Yes, definitely worked in store. Mind you it is unidirectional, while the furutech cable is bidirectional. The ends are different though so it is easy to distinguish.


----------



## oldmate

oogar said:


> Yes, definitely worked in store. Mind you it is unidirectional, while the furutech cable is bidirectional. The ends are different though so it is easy to distinguish.


 
 Thanks.


----------



## nazrin313

NAD Viso Cable from Rhapsodio!!! Brilliant stuff


----------



## droid23

I'm jealous.
  
 ...and there is no official info on them at their webpage


----------



## anetode

V-Moda also has a good 1/4 & 1/8 12' coiled cable which works with the HP50 - http://www.amazon.com/V-MODA-Coilpro-Extended-Cable-Black/dp/B00D3EGSI8


----------



## nazrin313

droid23 said:


> I'm jealous.
> 
> ...and there is no official info on them at their webpage




Just go to their facebook page and pm sammy. He will sort u out


----------



## DmixAmont

Worth the investment? For that kind of cash you're quite literally doubling the cost of the phone from what I can tell. What kinds of improvements did you see vs other types of upgrades (e.g. DAC/AMP)


----------



## good sound

dmixamont said:


> Worth the investment? For that kind of cash you're quite literally doubling the cost of the phone from what I can tell. What kinds of improvements did you see vs other types of upgrades (e.g. DAC/AMP)


 
 Really, double the investment?  Are you saying that cable costs between $250-300? I know it's a personal thing, but I find it hard to believe that the vast majority of people would find that to be a cost effective upgrade. You would think that almost any $5-600 headphone with it's stock cable would provide a much bigger improvement for what would be virtually an identical investment as the HP50's and that cable.
  
 I recently purchased the ADL iHP-35 cable and I am questioning the value of the upgrade as i have mixed feelings, so far, about the results of this cable using it with my FiiO X5 and my HP50's and this cable retails for just under $100. To be absolutely honest I can't reliably confirm that this aftermarket cable is an improvement over the stock cable NAD provides. In fact initially I felt that it sounded worse than the stock NAD cable. There was a sense of restriction to the sound. That's the best way I can describe it. It was like the dynamics, and the clarity, and the resolution I had heard previously with the stock cable were all being restricted, held back, suddenly. It is almost as if the much larger gauge of this cable is somehow choking the output power of the X5 making it difficult for my portable to drive the HP50's properly. It's like the sound is struggling to get out. The sound did seem to be somewhat smoother and less fatiguing with the ADL cable and the bass had the impression of going a little deeper and being slightly more resolute. As of today i only have about 10-15 hours of use with the ADL cable so perhaps some more break-in is needed. I also have been careful to heed the directionality of this cable as recommended by my dealer and the manufacturer. These results are a little disappointing as this very combination was recommended, and is being used on a daily basis, by the dealer who sold me the cable, and I had very high hopes for better results. Reverse expectation bias perhaps?
  
 I no longer hear the restricting of the sound i did initially, but that is much more likely just my acclimating to the sound of the cable. I have yet to re-introduce the stock cable for another direct comparison which is something i will definitely do once I feel the ADL cable has been fully cooked. The cable itself is extremely well built and Furutech, ADL's parent company is well known in the audiophile community as producing top notch products so hopefully the next time I compare this cable with the stock one I will laugh and wonder how i could have ever thought that it was not a significant improvement.


----------



## Greeni

good sound said:


> Really, double the investment?  Are you saying that cable costs between $250-300? I know it's a personal thing, but I find it hard to believe that the vast majority of people would find that to be a cost effective upgrade. You would think that almost any $5-600 headphone with it's stock cable would provide a much bigger improvement for what would be virtually an identical investment as the HP50's and that cable.
> 
> I recently purchased the ADL iHP-35 cable and I am questioning the value of the upgrade as i have mixed feelings, so far, about the results of this cable using it with my FiiO X5 and my HP50's and this cable retails for just under $100. To be absolutely honest I can't reliably confirm that this aftermarket cable is an improvement over the stock cable NAD provides. In fact initially I felt that it sounded worse than the stock NAD cable. There was a sense of restriction to the sound. That's the best way I can describe it. It was like the dynamics, and the clarity, and the resolution I had heard previously with the stock cable were all being restricted, held back, suddenly. It is almost as if the much larger gauge of this cable is somehow choking the output power of the X5 making it difficult for my portable to drive the HP50's properly. It's like the sound is struggling to get out. The sound did seem to be somewhat smoother and less fatiguing with the ADL cable and the bass had the impression of going a little deeper and being slightly more resolute. As of today i only have about 10-15 hours of use with the ADL cable so perhaps some more break-in is needed. I also have been careful to heed the directionality of this cable as recommended by my dealer and the manufacturer. These results are a little disappointing as this very combination was recommended, and is being used on a daily basis, by the dealer who sold me the cable, and I had very high hopes for better results. Reverse expectation bias perhaps?
> 
> I no longer hear the restricting of the sound i did initially, but that is much more likely just my acclimating to the sound of the cable. I have yet to re-introduce the stock cable for another direct comparison which is something i will definitely do once I feel the ADL cable has been fully cooked. The cable itself is extremely well built and Furutech, ADL's parent company is well known in the audiophile community as producing top notch products so hopefully the next time I compare this cable with the stock one I will laugh and wonder how i could have ever thought that it was not a significant improvement.



 
Interesting that you got adverse result with ADL. I recently tried the Oyaide headphone cable with HP50 and details and resolution goes up two notches. However the sound is somewhat too thin for me and am looking to ADL for a fuller sound. I will be interested in how the ADL goes after more run-in.


----------



## good sound

greeni said:


> good sound said:
> 
> 
> > Really, double the investment?  Are you saying that cable costs between $250-300? I know it's a personal thing, but I find it hard to believe that the vast majority of people would find that to be a cost effective upgrade. You would think that almost any $5-600 headphone with it's stock cable would provide a much bigger improvement for what would be virtually an identical investment as the HP50's and that cable.
> ...


 
 I wouldn't characterize my experience with the ADL cable and the HP50's as completely adverse. As i mentioned in my first post I no longer hear the negative characteristics with the ADL/HP50 combination that I did initially. I just, as of yet, have not determined if this is because the cable has burned in, or fully settled, or if it's because i have simply become acclimated to the sound of the cable.
  
 Last night I connected my HP50's to my Oppo BDP-105's headphone input via the ADL cable and the results were fantastic. While i did not perform a direct A/B comparison to the stock cable last night, i did listen to the exact same tracks that I listened to a short time ago with the stock cable with this set-up, and I felt that in this application the ADL cable was clearly better in every way over the stock cable. Can't really draw any concrete conclusions from this loose test, but perhaps it matters how, or what, you are driving the HP50's with when the ADL cable is attached. Are you using the HP50's primarily with a portable device?


----------



## Greeni

good sound said:


> Are you using the HP50's primarily with a portable device?


 
  
 No I am using it with a desktop headphone amp. Keep us posted as you have more experience with the ADL.


----------



## Geogaddi

Hi everyone, 
  
 ive heard that the NAD viso Headphones have a removable pads, 
 does anybody know where it is possible to get replacable pads? any online retail or nice replacable of another brand, 
 i even asked NAD support but i didnt get clear answer(more likly ignoring..) . much appricate your help, its somehow undiscussed issue but i think its extremly importent for its value.


----------



## magicalmouse

I cannot find any actual reviews of the FiiO _RC_-_MH1 with the nad hp50 - preferably compared with the stock cable?_


----------



## magicalmouse

HI, with the lack of comments i decided to buy the FiiO _RC_-_MH1 on sale or return basis and can confirm it fits the HP50._
  
_The cable is longer than stock and feels pliable yet thicker than the stock cable. _
  
_The sound is excellent and after running in? i will post comments on its sound versus the stock cable._


----------



## magicalmouse

Comparing the FiiO _RC_-_MH1_ with the stock cable, volume matched listening to the fiio X5/e12 I would say that the Fiio cable sounds more alive and open than the stock cable which sounds dead in comparison.
  
 This may well differ from user to user and obviously there is a timelag between cables so it could all be in my mind but i am happy with feel and length and seeming better sound of the FiiO _RC_-_MH1_ so it is a keeper


----------



## engddsinc

I just received this cable through Amazon. Perfect fit for the HP50 and cost is only $7.99 It is a german made cable.
  
 It improved the sound quality dramatically!
  
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DI89Z8E/ref=pe_385040_121528360_TE_dp_1


----------



## tdxloki

I bought the HP50 headphones about a week ago and they are superb.  Every type of music I've listened to sounds fantastic.  (I spent a few hours listening at the shop.  I went with the intention of buying the PSB M4U 1, but side-by-side, the NAD sounded "wider", i.e., less like the guitar player was sitting in your lap rather than on a chair across the room.  They are much lighter too.)
  
 I have no experience with different headphone cables.  I would like a cable about 8 or 9 feet long.  The ADL (by Furutech) iHP-35 seems ok but I prefer a nylon-covered or braided cable.  The price seems ok for a 3 meter ADL cable given the cost of the headphones.
  
 Has anyone tried any of the Audioquest cables (Evergreen or Golden Gate)?  I'm not sure why they would be inappropriate.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## dafos58

engddsinc said:


> I just received this cable through Amazon. Perfect fit for the HP50 and cost is only $7.99 It is a german made cable.
> 
> It improved the sound quality dramatically!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DI89Z8E/ref=pe_385040_121528360_TE_dp_1


 
 Ordered it just now, will deliver in a few days, I'm curious about the difference.


----------



## engddsinc

Great cable so far. The standard cable NAD provides has such a narrow lumen it has to degrade fairly rapidly. I realize they did it for lightweightness but maybe too much.


----------



## Tamirci

I have used the cable in my sig that I am selling now. Made look contrast and enchanced low end but was stiff and I choose to let it go.


----------



## dafos58

dafos58 said:


> Ordered it just now, will deliver in a few days, I'm curious about the difference.


 
  
  
 I tried to compare the KabelDirect Pro with the original cable. I hadn't thought the difference would be large, but it is. The only thing is,  I'm still trying to find out which I prefer. Listening to my DX90 with or without the Cayin C5 the difference for my ears is the same. With the original cable the sound is more open and wide, but also a little more hollow sounding. Listening to a piano concert with the original cable it looks like it's played in a large, open room. With the KabelDirect it's more in a closed room, but also a little more fuller sounding. So I really am switching them on and on to compare and find out what I like more. For my taste the original cable sounds with classical music a little more relaxed, With rock music the KabelDirect Pro has a more punchier sound, so for this music I prefer the KabelDirect. Live isn't easy for us (but very enjoyable).


----------



## Painful Chafe

tdxloki said:


> I bought the HP50 headphones about a week ago and they are superb.  Every type of music I've listened to sounds fantastic.  (I spent a few hours listening at the shop.  I went with the intention of buying the PSB M4U 1, but side-by-side, the NAD sounded "wider", i.e., less like the guitar player was sitting in your lap rather than on a chair across the room.  They are much lighter too.)
> 
> I have no experience with different headphone cables.  I would like a cable about 8 or 9 feet long.  The ADL (by Furutech) iHP-35 seems ok but I prefer a nylon-covered or braided cable.  The price seems ok for a 3 meter ADL cable given the cost of the headphones.
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe instead of spending big bucks you should give the KabelDirekt. It comes in 10ft.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DI89Z8E/ref=pe_385040_121528360_TE_dp_1


----------



## Tamirci

I have used AQ Golden Gate. It was improving low end. But stiffness of it had us part our ways. Now it's for sale


----------



## pinoyman

guys i just bought a new cable for my hp50.
 and its MEDIABRIDGE from amazon. 
 http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge-3-5mm-Right-Angle-Stereo/dp/B00P17BEK2/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1424170939&sr=8-13&keywords=mediabridge+3.5mm
  
 i will post some changes in the sound if theres any.


----------



## messiach

I'm going to join this to second the question Geogaddi raised.

I'm assuming no one had tried different earpads on these? I'm going to take a look at mine tonight and see if the pads come easily off/on. I have a few other pairs I can try. I'm thinking something larger than the stock and built circular may fit it they can stretch into the rectangular shape of the headphones. I had a similar experience with a pair of Fostex t50rps I modded, but in reverse -- I used HM5 earpads which were more oval shaped but were able to stretch over the more circular headphone cup. The HM5 pads were bigger so it just fit - very snug but fit.


----------



## messiach

Well sorry this was a quick turnaround - ended up having time earlier...

So larger pads (slightly smaller than AKG k-line size) of course are too big.

ATH M50 pad size though... Just fits if looking just a bit odd:





The fit looks odd but was just about as secure as the stock pads. I tried moving and tugging them a little and they didn't pop off. When I removed them to put the stock pads back on, I had to tug almost just as much as I did to get the stock pads off originally. So I don't think they'd just come off if moving around or anything. 

Sound-wise, they did sound a little brighter and open. Just a little. The highs were ever so slightly muffled compared to the stock pads as I think the lining material in the center of the pads is a little thicker than the stock pads. 

I didn't really test for too long but will probably try again later this week or weekend. 

One note (completely irrelevant but I'll tell you anyway), was that I heard static in the right side at lower volumes. It was there when I put the stock pads back on as well - found out it was a cable/adapter problem. Switching cables out got rid of it. So... The listening may have been tainted a bit by that little problem. I'll know more when I have more time this weekend.


----------



## messiach

An update...

I've read some threads over on /r/headphones where folks used HM5 earpads on ATH M50s with success (a nice fit actually). Seeing as how I know the HM5 pads are slightly larger than stock M50 pads, I think they'd be a great fit for the NAD Viso HP50. They are actually really great earpads as well - very comfortable and surround your whole ear quite well.

Further Update:
I contacted NAD directly about replacement earpads:
Earpads = $18
Shipping = $20

Since the shipping is downright outrageous given the cost of the earpads, I'm thinking other options like M50 pads or HM5 pads are going to be a better choice for most folks


----------



## hpamdr

For those who want to make their own cable, the "cans" jack is a 4 pins TRRS type and left and right channels are independents and internally their is no common ground that goes from one side to another !
  
 (this is a picture i've stollen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 from the Rob Robinette website )
  
The provided cords use common ground a the "source side" so you have choice to build single cable, Y cable ...
  
If you want, you can even test with balanced xlr 
  
*I was completely wrong* 



! (I did some new measurement the get impedance of each driver and after making a non working cable...)
  
They use in standard common ground on the second Ring and ignore the sleeve of the 4 pin mini jack !
 Unless you re-cable by dismantling both cans...


----------



## messiach

Is this correct?
  
 The NAD Viso HP50 has a second cable that has a microphone on the cable for headset use.
 The only other cable it has also has a TRRS connection on the headphone end, but a TRS connection on the source end.
  
 Is there some info somewhere that shows this headphone uses (or can use) a balanced connection?
 Or is it just that any headphone that can accept a TRRS connector can be made balanced with the right source (which I'm assuming would also have to take a TRRS style of connector or a balanced XLR connector)?
  
 Incidentally, I have found (and others as well) that TRS connectors will work on the headphone side as long as the cable end can fit in the indented jack on the headphone (it's not on the surface).


----------



## tdxloki

I just purchased an Audioquest cable, golden gate variety, 3 meter.
  
 The good:
  
 It works with the HP50 (obvious, I guess).  It sounds very nice, but, if there is a difference between it and the stock cable it is difficult to discern.  On some tracks vocals sounded different, "closer" or "louder" with the Audioquest cable.  I prefer how it sounds to the stock cable, but, unfortunately, I probably won't keep it (see next).
  
 The bad (two-fold):
  
 1.  It is a very stiff cable.  It seems way too stiff given its thickness.  Stiffness like I would expect from a heavy duty extension cable.  This is a deal breaker of sorts for me because the inflexible nature can almost pull the headphones off my head.
  
 2.  The cable makes noise in the earpiece to which it is connected.  I don't think it is microphonics but it is noisy nonetheless.  The cable is braided.  When the braids rub against itself it makes noise in the earpiece.  Twisting or bending the cable does not make the same noise, just when it rubs against my shirt, or the desk, or another part of the cable.
  
 I think this cable is going back.  I will try next from Blue Jeans Cable the BJC MSA-1 Miniature Stereo Audio Cable 1/8 plug to 1/8 plug, (10 feet).


----------



## kinkling

Does the number of 


messiach said:


> The only other cable it has also has a TRRS connection on the headphone end, but a TRS connection on the source end.
> 
> Incidentally, I have found (and others as well) that TRS connectors will work on the headphone side as long as the cable end can fit in the indented jack on the headphone (it's not on the surface).


 
  
 So it is not imperative that the replacement cable matches the original precisely?
  
 i.e., some cheapie cables have three rings on _both_ ends, while the V-Moda true blood replacement cited earlier has two: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271103101785?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649&rmvSB=true
  
 Ideally, I'd think you'd want something like this, except the right angle is on the wrong end : http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-4-3-Pole-Male-to-Male-Record-Car-Headset-Aux-Audio-Speaker-Cord-Cable-1-2M-/381107694956?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58bbc9ed6c
  
 But if grounding isn't an issue, etc., then I guess the V-Moda Audio only cable sounds like a nice one to try.


----------



## messiach

I actually made a cable with TRS connectors on both ends that worked fine with the Visos. The end (3.5mm) I use with in the headphone jack is an extended barrel type (specifically for smartphones they say). 

I will actually try to verify tomorrow though - I have the other cable that came with the Visos and I thought it was also trs to trs.


UPDATE: 
Checked on the cable at work - it's also TRRS to TRS.
So...it could be just the type of connector I chose.

The exact part is from Amphenol - the KS3PC here:
http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Amphenol-Audio/KS3PC/?qs=6pL34a%252bWZkvJdQrrkaeFUA%3D%3D


----------



## DataLighter

engddsinc said:


> I just received this cable through Amazon. Perfect fit for the HP50 and cost is only $7.99 It is a german made cable.
> 
> It improved the sound quality dramatically!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DI89Z8E/ref=pe_385040_121528360_TE_dp_1


 
 What kind of sound quality difference can you descriptively hear?
  
 I've been planning to invest in Zeskit cables instead of KabelDirekt, since a reviewer on KD noted how Zeskit had lowest balanced resistance and had hair-cleaner signal.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NXOMA8A/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_9?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A7EB2YHL3E081
  
 However, controversy regarding discernible/measurable difference of sound quality between 3.5mm have been truly perplexing. The overall results have strongly stated that cable upgrade even up to ones costing $$$ do not make difference UNLESS the original cable was truly awful out of ordinary manufacturing specs.
 Therefore, I'd like to know the quality difference of HP50's supplied cable and affordable yet quality cable upgrades.
  
 I would truly appreciate your honest thoughts & experience on that.


----------



## DataLighter

Funny, it seem to have gotten very quiet in this thread.


----------



## good sound

datalighter said:


> Funny, it seem to have gotten very quiet in this thread.


 
 There is less than three pages in almost a year, this thread has always been quiet.


----------



## messiach

I think it's because the Visos are just not as popular as they should be. They are the best sounding closed headphones I've ever heard for the price (and I've heard a lot below $300). But it's mostly the fit and comfort I think that puts people off. In all honesty, I'm really hoping the Oppo PM-3s sound just as good or better because I'll most likely move up to those.


----------



## good sound

messiach said:


> I think it's because the Visos are just not as popular as they should be. They are the best sounding closed headphones I've ever heard for the price (and I've heard a lot below $300). But it's mostly the fit and comfort I think that puts people off. In all honesty, I'm really hoping the Oppo PM-3s sound just as good or better because I'll most likely move up to those.


 
 I agree with your assessment of the HP50's performance, but i find them reasonably comfortable. When I auditioned the PM-3's I felt that they were significantly better than the HP50's and this is why I plan on purchasing the PM-3's shortly.


----------



## pinoyman

here in the philippines, i bought mine for a little more than 200usd. (10k pesos)
 i find the cables included to be fragile, prone to damage (both aux)...
 good thing, theres someone i know who makes aux braided cable for only 20-30usd.
  
 im using ipod shuffle 1st gen btw as my main audio player. 
  
 next to pandora hope 6, nad viso hp50 is my next best headphone.


----------



## messiach

good sound said:


> I agree with your assessment of the HP50's performance, but i find them reasonably comfortable. When I auditioned the PM-3's I felt that they were significantly better than the HP50's and this is why I plan on purchasing the PM-3's shortly.




Yep - I actually agree about the comfort. The only time they are uncomfortable for me is when I have the headband too far back - I have to push it up closer to the front of my head. Just in general I've seen a lot of people complain online about it not being comfortable - and not sealing well. The seal complaint is odd to me because I've never had a problem with that - those earpads are awesome and comfortable.


----------



## balleklorin

Can confirm that this v-moda cable works: https://v-moda.com/audio-only-cable/
 Thin, light, longer (black 2 m.) better looking and feels more solid. Haven't compared sound quality yet.


----------



## gax279

tdxloki said:


> I just purchased an Audioquest cable, golden gate variety, 3 meter.
> 
> The good:
> 
> ...




Did you get the BJC MSA-1? Curious if you did, what your thoughts are.


----------



## Buhagim

Just bought and using this Anker cable - sounds great and nylon braid makes it tangle free too. Don't be fooled by the wide shaft - the step up is high enough to slot into the HP50 collar with a solid click.
  
 More when i have tried this out.


----------



## Captain Howdy

buhagim said:


> Just bought and using this Anker cable - sounds great and nylon braid makes it tangle free too. Don't be fooled by the wide shaft - the step up is high enough to slot into the HP50 collar with a solid click.
> 
> More when i have tried this out.


 
  
 Does this make less rubbing noise than the original cable?


----------



## Buhagim

Slightly - yes 
  
 The covering feels like "cotton" fabric - however it still transmits "tapping" when you slide fingers or touch the cord. Not sure how you'd get rid of that?


----------



## Captain Howdy

buhagim said:


> Slightly - yes
> 
> The covering feels like "cotton" fabric - however it still transmits "tapping" when you slide fingers or touch the cord. Not sure how you'd get rid of that?


 
  
 I'm beginning to suspect you can't get rid of it. It must be a result of the earcups' design.


----------



## Buhagim

I agree - I think its acting like the "tin can" telephones that I would play with as a kid - (connected by a piece of string and held taught) I guess physics is physics !


----------



## s4tch

bumping the thread for experience-based suggestions.
  
 i bought a viso hp50, and what a lovely pair of cans they are. i dig the sound signature with the factory cables, so i'm looking for something that won't change the sound radically. based on what i've read in this thread, i'm about to buy these cables:
 http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0071MAQUY
  
 i need something around 2-2,5 meters. any other suggestions besides the kabeldirekt stuff that won't break the bank either?


----------



## gammarayson

I use these cables:- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201314246032?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
 Though intended for Beoplay H6 they fit my HP50s perfectly and are nicely made. Have very mild microphonics, but not enough to bother me! Only cost £10! Not sure if other lengths are available from this seller.


----------



## newprof

I recently purchased the V-moda coilpro cable for my HP50s. It has worked out well, but it did require some effort, so I thought I'd let people know. On the headphone end of the cable, there's a little tab that prevents the cable from being inserted into the HP50s. I shaved off this tab (it is plastic) with a cleaver, and now the fit is perfect! So, if you do buy the cable be prepared for a bit of surgery. 
 
Also, FYI, I don't notice any sonic difference whatsoever.


----------



## inventionlws

Hey guys, I am happy to report the audioquest golden gate indeed improved the sound quality by a perceivable amount. I must say, I wasn't much of a believer of upgrade cable. This purchase is only because I like the look of the golden gate and hate the cheap look of the stock cable. I am prepared to hear no difference and consider it just an experiment on whether good cable does improve the sound. The result is suprising. The sound is improved, not by a lot, but the difference is definite there if you listen carefully. I would say the biggest improvement is the treble. It is cleaner. As a result, the imaging is better and the treble seems to extend further and a little bit brighter. The overall feeling is added finesse. The bass is more controlled, but the effect may result from the more defined treble. I highly recommend it for the sound.
 One thing to be noted is that the cable is very stiff and rigid, bad for portable use.


----------



## JimLamadoo

[COLOR=FF00AA]I have a HiFiMAN EF3a with a 1/4 jack. I found a cable which let me run without an adapter. It was only $6 but it improved the clarity and bass.

1/4" TRS to 1/8" TRS, 5 feet
Hosa Technology CMS-105[/COLOR]


----------



## kdub

good sound said:


> I agree with your assessment of the HP50's performance, but i find them reasonably comfortable. When I auditioned the PM-3's I felt that they were significantly better than the HP50's and this is why I plan on purchasing the PM-3's shortly.


 

 Significantly better in what exactly? Sound stage, clarity, imaging?  Personally i love the sound of my NAD HP50 but have not heard the PM3 yet. I have heard PM3 are warmer sounding than HP50. Did you experience similar?  Personally I prefer a more neutral balance sound signature.  
  
 On another note,has anyone modded their NAD HP50 to balanced setup and if so any significant sound improvements?


----------



## daid1

Has anyone tried a mogami cable?


----------



## Topspin70

Thought I share a feedback here that someone might find useful. I decided to go with a QED Profile J2J. Listening to it after an hour of playing, the sound is significantly better. Soundstage is wider and instrument separation is clearer. Previously congested music pieces are no longer so. Overall tonality is also bigger and richer, with more information/music coming through with ease, and bass feels weightier and more authoritative. And one thing I'm thankful for, one side of the jacks is 'stepped' to accommodate mobile in cases so it fits perfectly into the HP50. Here are some pics.


----------



## dr cornelius

Those QEDs look great - wish they were available in the States...


----------



## Topspin70

dr cornelius said:


> Those QEDs look great - wish they were available in the States...




Ya the red touches look nice with the HP50. Pretty sturdy too without being stiff. Only gripe is that it feels heavy compared to the stock cable. I think you can get it on eBay but postage may cost as much if not more than the cable unfortunately.


----------



## dr cornelius

FYI I ended up with a 3.5 to 6.3mm cable from Hosa: https://www.amazon.com/Hosa-CMS-105-Stereo-Interconnect-Cable/dp/B000068O35/ref=sr_1_2?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1487023672&sr=1-2&keywords=Hosa+CMS-110+3.5+mm+TRS+to+1%2F4+inch+TRS+Stereo+Interconnect+Cable%2C+5+feet
  
 I was using an Audioquest Tower cable, but it was too stiff and microphonic...  The Hosa is light and flexible, and I don’t need a 1/4” adaptor...


----------



## Wickham

The original NAD cable is a TRRS. I am using a short Audioquest cable that terminates in a TRS plug. Sounds ok to me. Any reason to worry?


----------



## LIVE_EVIL

Is there a cable with integrated mic that could be used to turn HP50 into a headset?


----------



## JimLamadoo

I also make phone calls with them because it's so much easier to understand callers.  Unfortunately, the mic-equipped cable lost a battle with the beater brush of an upright vacuum cleaner.  It took hours of looking to find a 3.5mm cable with a mic on it.  It's a the "iSimple CallJax".  Best Buy didn't have it in the headphone aisle, nor in the iPhone aisles, nor the generic smart phone accessory aisles, nor in the home theater department, nor in the high-end department.  After I gave up, I found it on their website to allow hands-free calling in a car.  It was in the tiny vestige of the car stereo department!  None of the local car parts stores had it though.

Jim L.
P.S. I use my NAD headphones all day and comfort is never a problem for me.  I wear an extra large hat, in case that matters to anyone.


----------



## daltonlanny (Oct 20, 2017)

Has anyone out there tried or compared the Lavricable Reference Silver for the NAD Viso HP50, or the Audiocadabra Ultimus 3 pure silver cable for the NAD Viso HP50?
If so, what is your opinion on the overall sonics, and sonic advantages over the stock cable?
Many thanks!


----------



## SnobbyNoob

nazrin313 said:


> NAD Viso Cable from Rhapsodio!!! Brilliant stuff



Where can I find this cable?


----------



## JayGold

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/5k3iCdvO
These earpads worked really well for me. Brighter highs and less bass than stock, and due to less bass somewhat cleaner mids.


----------

